# Toro Powerclear 2 stroke Main Jet Setting



## justinsp (Dec 22, 2008)

I need help. I decided to finally pull out my snow blowers yesterday and get them serviced up. 60 Degrees outside with shop door open it was hard to think about snow but figured it needed to be done. Any way, I pulled open the carb and cleaned it all up and I totally forgot to get the setting on the main jet. 
I have a 2008 Powerclear 221Q R-tek 141 CC engine. I have been searching the web for 2 hours now trying to find a repair manual for this machine with no luck. 
Does anyone know how many turns out I need to set the main jet at?

Otherwise will just call dealer when they open this am.

Thanks,


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

If you have the model and serial # I can check on toro myturf. Toro gives away all the service info for thier equip. if you set up an account.


----------



## justinsp (Dec 22, 2008)

Good Morning, Thanks for the reply,
Model # - 38581
Serial # - 28000349

Could you send me a link to that site? I would like to set up an account. I always have questions on my toro mowers

Thanks,


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

Justin,
This is the site. Just sign up and go. One of the options is free. I'll put your numbers in my system and get right back to you.

http://www.toro.com/golf/myturf/description.html


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

Justin,
Double check your serial # the system says it's not a good #


----------



## justinsp (Dec 22, 2008)

Oops, My apologies, I missed a 0 in there
should be 
Serial # - 280003409

Thank you again,


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

The system is down for maint. right now. You might have to call toro for this info. What carb is on this machine?


----------



## justinsp (Dec 22, 2008)

Shoot,

It is a Walbro LMJ Carb, I just found their website, They might have theinfo on there


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

That carb should be roughly 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 turns from seat. That will be a good starting piont for you. Have you ever tuned one of those carbs? Is there both a high and a low screw on that one or just a single screw?


----------



## justinsp (Dec 22, 2008)

Wonderful, Thank you. I have never worked on this style of carb before. There is only one screw for the High . Very simple looking carb. 

thank you again for the help. It is greatly appreciated.

Justin


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

Run it at full throttle and turn the screw counter clockwise until the motor starts to run poor then turn it clockwise until it just cleans up and sounds like it is running right. Don't close it too much or it will run lean and not have enough power when it is needed. Too lean can burn the motor up.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Just curious as to why your pulling this thing apart? a 2008 should not need this done IMO. I've got several of the single stage Toros and most have never had the outer casing off.


----------



## justinsp (Dec 22, 2008)

Habit I guess, I always pull carbs apart on my 2-stroke toys and clean them out before each season. After pulling this one apart though, it was clean as ever, wishing I would not have wasted the time. but one never knows.


----------

